# How NOT to clean a squirrel ...



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

..HOLLAND TOWNSHIP, Mich. (AP) - Authorities say a blaze that displaced dozens of people from a southwest Michigan apartment complex may have been sparked by a resident trying to cook a squirrel with a propane torch.

Fire Chief Jim Kohsel tells MLive.com that the resident apparently planned to eat the animal and was burning off its fur on a third-floor deck at the building in Ottawa County's Holland Township when the fire broke out Wednesday. Flames spread to the roof. Kohsel says eight apartments are destroyed and others damaged.

The resident's name wasn't immediately released.

Kohsel says a firefighter broke a toe. No residents were injured.

Resident Tiffany Camburn told The Holland Sentinel that she and her neighbors had to evacuate their apartments.

The American Red Cross arranged temporary shelter and clothing for displaced residents...

http://news.yahoo.com/squirrel-dinner-prep-maybe-sparked-michigan-fire-144017963.html

What can you say ??? :dunno:


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

What the? Why bother asking? PEOPLE ARE STUPID! Thats why!


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

what's the over/under on the national # of Thanksgiving Day housefires due to people deep frying turkeys INDOORS?!!!?!? :factor10: :nuts:


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Maybe send those apartment dwellers this video ...






.... and they'll learn something :kiss:


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Afterwards .... a good way to cook them up.






Or, BBQ them up.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Come one people! Like none of you have cooked a furry squirrel with a propane torch! If I had a nickel for everytime I just grabbed a dead squirrel and torch...I would have as much money as the US gov't.


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> Come one people! Like none of you have cooked a furry squirrel with a propane torch! If I had a nickel for everytime I just grabbed a dead squirrel and torch...I would have as much money as the US gov't.


Remind me NOT to eat at your house!


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

oldasrocks said:


> Remind me NOT to eat at your house!


Hey Rocks, the U.S. government is broke!

For some reason, when I read this I thought of Foxworthy's "You May Be A ******* If"! I just kinda feel bad about insulting the ********.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> Hey Rocks, the U.S. government is broke!


Exactly. :2thumb:


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

And they live amoung us.....:eyebulge: :rofl:

Jimmy


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

This is a jeff foxworthy joke waiting to happen.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Imagine how many fires we'll have when the SHTF and people try to cook food.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

and it's not even devils night up there yet!:rofl:


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

kejmack said:


> Imagine how many fires we'll have when the SHTF and people try to cook food.


Here in SoCal it will not be fires from cooking but people being stupid. I live in a beach front city filled with college kids and stupid as a bag of hammers twenty somethings. Most will starve rather than try to eat squirrel while DH and I will be eating rabbit, wild duck and the random coyote and deer. Of course to supplement our food storage.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Jimmy24 said:


> And they live amoung us.....:eyebulge: :rofl:
> 
> Jimmy


And vote and breed.:eyebulge:


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Magus said:


> And vote and breed.:eyebulge:


Welcome back, see you got the puter problem TKO.


----------



## Jack Aubrey (May 24, 2009)

Y'know,I heard the Detroit police publicly warned people not to visit Detroit. I also read an article where a man is trapping raccoons and opossums in downtown Detroit. Wildlife is moving back in as people move out.What stumps me is how far we have fallen from our evolutionary past, thanks to "progress."

A hundred years ago, most Americans lived on the family farm.They knew where meat came from.Most had hunted, at least once in their lives,let alone prepared a hen.My father was born in 1929.He told me stories of his childhood...setting traps on the way to school w/ the other boys,hunting squirrels and rabbits,ect.Today, we're seeing regressive devolution.Like Bocephus said though,country folks will survive!


----------

